# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Mr. Bad Guy

## SilverBeat

My April 2017 song is "Mr. Bad Guy"

Mr. Bad Guy - https://www.reverbnation.com/silverb...385-mr-bad-guy

You wanna trade me in
For something that I do
For Every thing you say I don't
You treat my faults like sins
But we both know what's true
You want me to change - but you're sure I won't
All the love we shared has grown painfully worthless
If every day to come will be totally joyless 
Chorus
Yeah a son of a devil
Who knows I Just may be the devil himself
Yeah I'm Mr. Bad Guy
Yeah I'm a pain of the highest level
I can put you through hell - like nobody else
I'm Mr. Bad Guy
You wanna Fill me in
With problems I can't see
For every time you cut me slack
You say that I can't win
You're sure that it's all me
You want me to change - all the things I lack
All the love we shared has grown painfully worthless
If every day to come will be totally Joyless 
Repeat chorus
Every time it rains you're sure that I'm the one to blame
Nothings gonna change, you know I'll Always be the same
Repeat chorus 

Album: Just A Fan - https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/ju...n/id1145579818

----------

